# Kettenbrief „Martinelli-Virus“ bei WhatsApp: Fake sorgt für Wirbel



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2018)

https://www.waz.de/leben/digital/ma...tsapp-fake-sorgt-fuer-wirbel-id214554333.html


> In einem Kettenbrief auf WhatsApp wird vor einem gefährlichen Handy-Virus gewarnt. Schon wieder. Dabei gibt es den Virus gar nicht.
> 
> Eigentlich ist es längst ein alter Hut, doch noch immer fallen WhatsApp-Nutzer darauf herein: „Martinelli“ macht mal wieder die Runde. Oder besser: die Warnung vor dem angeblichen WhatsApp-Virus. Denn „Martinelli“ gibt es nicht.


Ist bei uns auch aufgeschlagen. Hab die Bekannten von denen der    Hoax/Fake kam  informiert.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2018)

Dito bei mir...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2019)

Grassiert  immer wieder  mit immer neuen Namen:
https://www.mimikama.at/whatsapp/faktencheck-hannes-bochtler/
Eine  Auswahl: Hannes Bochtler  Ute Lehr, Ute Christoff, Anouk Theinerm, Marcel Hohmann


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Bei Kettenbriefen wo ein Link intigriert ist geh ich schon gar nicht mehr drauf genau wegen sowas


----------

